# Kings from the surf?



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have caught a lot of kings form the pier and a boat but i was intersted in givin it a shot from the surf, anyone got any proven methonds they dont mind tellin?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

never really king fished from shore but im sure it could be done.. u would need to get ur bait out quite a ways i presume

i have cobe fished from the beach tho n caught 1 that was about 20 lbs


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Check *www.fishthekite.com*


----------



## firecon007 (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have a sure method but I did land a 45 1/2" (28.5 lb) King Mackerel on Saturday morning July 3rd using My bait cannon to launch my bait out into the channel of NAS at the Seaplane ramps. 










He must have been pretty hungry as I was using Bonita as cut bait. I was fishing for sharks that morning. I did caught a 3 foot Atlantic Sharpnose shark shortly after landing this nice fish.

I built my own Bait Firing Gun (BFG) but you can check out the real deal at www.faroutfishin.com. pretty expensive, I built my own for about 200 dollars though I did order their bait molds.

Good luck


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

bait cannon.....sounds something I'd like to check out....have any pics?....nice king btw.... :clap


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bait Cannon?...????


----------

